# TTOC @ ADI 2012 13th October



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Once again this year the club will be attending ADI at Castle Combe on Saturday 13th October for a place on the club stand see the link below. We have booked A TTOC exclusive track sessions again after last years success, these are available at a price of £35 including admission for the driver (normally £10) .

For more info see Here


----------

